# [Radio] New Radio Rip 2.11.605.19 PG05IMG.zip



## xredjokerx

http://www.mediafire...dhz527bpcjba5e8

I am not responsible for any destroyed phones. FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK. IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO FLASH THIS, YOU SHOULDN'T BE FLASHING IT.

Just kidding, just put the file on the root directory on your sd card and reboot into bootloader. It'll prompt you to update. You have to be rooted to flash this.

I am running ThunderShed 1.5 with IMO 6.10 Kernel.

I flashed it and my radio version are as follows:
Radio: 1.49.00.0406w_1
LTE: 0.01.79.0331w_1

Have fun! 

MD5: 1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f


----------



## mooneyspam

Thanks man. Any chance you can post the md5?


----------



## xredjokerx

updated.


----------



## jonathanphx1

Flashed with no issue thanks


----------



## GoldenCyn

Any word if there are Improvements?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael

Seems/ benching a little faster. Can't atest to 3g to 4g transitions yet or battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## xredjokerx

I concur, radio signal seems stronger on my end.


----------



## xlehmannx

My 3g speeds are definitely faster

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## quickdraw86

Only been using new radios for a little while, but data seems more consistent and signal strength seems stronger. Will have to use these for longer to say whether these are an overall improvement or not. Thanks for the upload, you had these up with an md5 almost as fast as I wanted to try these!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

Probably a placebo effect but you never know lol.


----------



## AciD_LingK

I thought these were the newest radio's??? Please enlighten me. I've been using HTC Thunderbolt 1.01.1520.0 MR4 Leak with Gingerbread v2.3.6.

Downloads here. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1457659

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93

AciD_LingK said:


> I thought these were the newest radio's??? Please enlighten me. I've been using HTC Thunderbolt 1.01.1520.0 MR4 Leak with Gingerbread v2.3.6.
> 
> Downloads here.
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1457659
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The ones in this thread were just leaked yesterday. The ones you list are not technically even radios for the verizon thunderbolt, they are radios from a leak for the thunderbolt on Open Mobile, a carrier in puerto rico. I have never had good luck with those radios.


----------



## Dark Jedi

AciD_LingK said:


> I thought these were the newest radio's??? Please enlighten me. I've been using HTC Thunderbolt 1.01.1520.0 MR4 Leak with Gingerbread v2.3.6.
> 
> Downloads here.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1457659
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The mr4 radio was for open mobile in Puerto Rico

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Spikelangelo

thank you for sharing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brockwitting

These radios are for sure better than the previous MR4 radios from OpenMobile.

On LTE, tested immediately before and after flashing after clean reboots

OpenMobile Radios:
Down: 4.10Mbps Up: 6.76 Mbps
Down: 5.27Mbps Up: 4.31 Mbps

New Verizon radios:
Down: 18.21Mbps Up: 6.66 Mbps
Down: 16.93Mbps Up: 7.36 Mbps


----------



## theblackvirus

My signal strength looks to have increased by about 9dbm since flashing these new radios. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my ikream bolt


----------



## Patrick A.

Went thru 2 sim cards with the open mobile radios. These however are working great for me.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## theblackvirus

Speeds did not change, actually I think they dropped. Not sure how your speeds jumped so high.

Sent from my ikream bolt


----------



## Budwise

Does the one zip include both LTE and 3G radios?


----------



## z71kris

Budwise said:


> Does the one zip include both LTE and 3G radios?


Yes


----------



## theMichael

theblackvirus said:


> Speeds did not change, actually I think they dropped. Not sure how your speeds jumped so high.
> 
> Sent from my ikream bolt


mine went up, although not as considerably but they scores deff went up


----------



## Patrick A.

brockwitting said:


> These radios are for sure better than the previous MR4 radios from OpenMobile.
> 
> On LTE, tested immediately before and after flashing after clean reboots
> 
> OpenMobile Radios:
> Down: 4.10Mbps Up: 6.76 Mbps
> Down: 5.27Mbps Up: 4.31 Mbps
> 
> New Verizon radios:
> Down: 18.21Mbps Up: 6.66 Mbps
> Down: 16.93Mbps Up: 7.36 Mbps


what Rom an kernel was you running when you took speed test with O.M. radio? 
Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

Deleted


----------



## Dark Jedi

Can't tell if the speeds are faster as my area is in the process of upgrading to 4g. So things are a bit screwed up right now. Signal strength had improved a bit. Was at 89 and now about 80 to 81. So that's nice. Might try different tons and kernels and see what I get there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

I seem to be at about 4 dbm better in my dorm room

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## Havoc70

Installed on SoaB and definitely have stronger 3G signal inside my office, will continue to monitor.


----------



## psycho_asylum

Didn't check the signal level before flashing at the office. But I can tell you I normally have 3 bars and now have 4. I'm hovering around -66 dBm.


----------



## brockwitting

Patrick A. said:


> what Rom an kernel was you running when you took speed test with O.M. radio?
> Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


Tshed 1.5 with the default Tshed kernel in the 1.5 ROM.


----------



## hrdnhvy

Patrick A. said:


> Went thru 2 sim cards with the open mobile radios. These however are working great for me.
> 
> Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


Wow...your the firat other person i have seen post who had the same probs, i went threw a refurb phone & a sim before realized it was the just the sim.


----------



## hrdnhvy

After reading of the signal impovements im convinced to give these new radios a shot, where i live at home inside or outside with every other radio i have tried i average around -95 to -105dbm signal, so an improvement there will be easy to spot for me...gonna flash now.


----------



## Patrick A.

Never had another issue after going back to 605.9 radio.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## frellingfrakker

Here are my results. Pre-flash my signal was staying around 66 with the occasional spike to 61. After flashing the new radio it's now hovering around 61 with spikes to 59 so it seems like there is a slight improvement in reception. I forgot to run a speedtest before flashing, but yesterday I was getting about 5mb down (LTE) in my office and right now I'm getting almost 9mb.


----------



## AciD_LingK

jwort93 said:


> The ones in this thread were just leaked yesterday. The ones you list are not technically even radios for the verizon thunderbolt, they are radios from a leak for the thunderbolt on Open Mobile, a carrier in puerto rico. I have never had good luck with those radios.


Thanks for clearing that up. How do I miss all that info? Much appreciated. But they say that speed test app doesn't really test well. How can I really put them through their paces?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobStorm

Can anyone mirror please?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AciD_LingK

RobStorm said:


> Can anyone mirror please?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Try this DropBox link. http://db.tt/m8JDS5fC

For some reason Minus doesn't work when using your phone. The links only work from a PC.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

I've never flashed radios, can someone dummy check me? I already downloaded the correctly named file to the root of my SD card, checked the MD5 sum...so now I reboot into the boot loader, and it'll prompt me to update, right?

after which I just reboot my phone as normal? I thought I remembered reading a while ago that you needed to rename or delete the .zip after flashing, but before rebooting, to avoid getting stuck in a bootloop or something similar - is that a concern?


----------



## quickdraw86

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Probably a placebo effect but you never know lol.


Very true. I've also heard from friends in my area on vzw that they'd been experiencing intermittent data drops like I have, and my improved data could just be a result of service returning to normal. Still trying them though, was only my initial thoughts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdogsleeping

number5toad said:


> I've never flashed radios, can someone dummy check me? I already downloaded the correctly named file to the root of my SD card, checked the MD5 sum...so now I reboot into the boot loader, and it'll prompt me to update, right?
> 
> after which I just reboot my phone as normal? I thought I remembered reading a while ago that you needed to rename or delete the .zip after flashing, but before rebooting, to avoid getting stuck in a bootloop or something similar - is that a concern?


I delete after installing so at a later date if I update again there aren't two on the card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper

installed and went to the gym today normally in the locker room im lucky to have 1x but today i kept my 4g


----------



## AciD_LingK

number5toad said:


> I've never flashed radios, can someone dummy check me? I already downloaded the correctly named file to the root of my SD card, checked the MD5 sum...so now I reboot into the boot loader, and it'll prompt me to update, right?
> 
> after which I just reboot my phone as normal? I thought I remembered reading a while ago that you needed to rename or delete the .zip after flashing, but before rebooting, to avoid getting stuck in a bootloop or something similar - is that a concern?


Download the zip from the op which is already named PG50IMG.ZIP. PUT IN sdcard and reboot into bootloader. Then highlight fast boot press power button and it will ask whether or not to flash. Press volume up to flash. Just make sure the file is named PG50IMG.ZIP. So far so good but back with mr2 radio I was getting 20 Mbps down and like 3-5 Mbps up. Now I get about 8-10 down and 1-3 up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

I'm so nervous flashing this I know I did this on the 605.9 since some ppl say the OTA will update... but I know it wont not saying it will....

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule

What exactly are you nervous about?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## padraic

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> I'm so nervous flashing this I know I did this on the 605.9 since some ppl say the OTA will update... but I know it wont not saying it will....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Huh?


----------



## spiderbolt

My 4g speed is stady around 92 and my 3g is steady at 83 crazy lol


----------



## theblackvirus

AciD_LingK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. How do I miss all that info? Much appreciated. But they say that speed test app doesn't really test well. How can I really put them through their paces?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Open your browser and search for xfinity speed test and use that website.

Sent from my almostsense4 bolt


----------



## mjt111

theblackvirus said:


> Open your browser and search for xfinity speed test and use that website.
> 
> Sent from my almostsense4 bolt


Just for fun I tried it 12mbps down. 3.5mps up. I miss the days when I could get 25-30mbps down on my droid charge although that was the only good thing about that paper weight haha.


----------



## UNC

My speeds haven't really increased but the handoff is way better. It took a year, but I think the thunderbolt finally has the radio it needs.


----------



## theMichael

mjt111 said:


> Just for fun I tried it 12mbps down. 3.5mps up. I miss the days when I could get 25-30mbps down on my droid charge although that was the only good thing about that paper weight haha.


back when no one had lte phones lol


----------



## sgtguthrie

WOW! I flashed this radio and I now have 4G at home! Before I had to drive 5 miles to get 4G!!! My download speeds are only a little above 3G speeds, but my upload speeds are phenomenal!!!!! Thanks for packaging it up and posting it guys 

Edit: I just checked the coverage map, and they must have just switched on 4G in my area...lol! Prior to flashing the radio I was on wifi for over a day at home...lolololol!!! IT STILL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> What exactly are you nervous about?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


I don't know it's just the think it get me worried about but it not a bad thing tho... I had already updated the radio worked like a charm.... not nervous no more 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sgtguthrie

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Sent from my ADR6400L


??????????


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

sgtguthrie said:


> ??????????


My bad I mess up look a page back

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Grnlantern79

Before and after speeds, signal strength before -78 a -72 after. I approve this radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo

Link_of_Hyrule said:


> Probably a placebo effect but you never know lol.


Lol your probably right! Have about 12 solid hrs. Seems more stable with 4g. Really just did it cause it was something new to flash.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtguthrie

Selbowdaeskimo said:


> Really just did it cause it was something new to flash.


LOL


----------



## JoeyDVDZ

Is this just the 3g radio, or is LTE in it too?

Edit: Never mind. Got the answer; flashing it shows both radios being updated.


----------



## hrdnhvy

Been running this radio a few dayz now, and overall so far for me it has been comparable to the 2.11.605.9 radios, it really seems to fluctate alot more in signal dbm that the .9 radios, i do seem to get a slightly better signal (depending on where im sitting) at home, i get spikes as low as -91dBm which is, believe it or not slightly better than what im used to getting, it will bounce anywhere from -91 to -105 dBm...but so far i have no complaints & its definetly noy worse than any previous radios ive ran.


----------



## J_Dav1

My speeds improved before I was getting 5-6 down and 1-2 up testing just before I flashed, now I am getting a consisten 8-10 down and 8-10 up. We'll see how it does in a weak area this weekend, but it seems to be better on the speed side. Let's just hope it doesn't have the affect on keeping a connection that the last faster radio had.


----------



## hrdnhvy

A few more comments, as I surfed the forum & posted the message above I didnt even realize that I was on 3g at home I always switch wifi on, & couldnt even tell that I.didnt, also, right now im posting this as I sit at my Chiropractors waiting room with 3 bars, previously I was lucky to even have a signal here, so a definite improvement there.


----------



## Tec1ra

I am seeing horrible battery life after flashing these radios. Burned through 2 batteries, only getting two hours out of each, Both in strong 4G areas. Anybody else seeing similar battery usage? Running Thunderstick 1.5, could get 10 hours previously.


----------



## brockwitting

Tec1ra said:


> I am seeing horrible battery life after flashing these radios. Burned through 2 batteries, only getting two hours out of each, Both in strong 4G areas. Anybody else seeing similar battery usage? Running Thunderstick 1.5, could get 10 hours previously.


That's really odd, I am almost positive my battery life has improved. I would re-flash the radios, and maybe do a cache wipe.. or even a data/cache wipe.


----------



## Dark Jedi

This new radio is the first time my phone don't drop data all the time where I live. All other radios I would go to 1x many times through out the day and night. My signal strength is better and more steady like others has said.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## skinien

brockwitting said:


> That's really odd, I am almost positive my battery life has improved. I would re-flash the radios, and maybe do a cache wipe.. or even a data/cache wipe.


My battery life has improved as well.


----------



## Grnlantern79

I am with you on improved battery, I got more out of my phone since flashing. Came from OTA MR2 and I was looking at phone hour after hour and confused why my battery was staying so high. Let's just say I deleted MR2 radio off card I won't be going back.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad

has anybody in or near NYC flashed this yet? interested to hear local results...


----------



## meblah741

Is hboot the only way to install the radio? My volume key is broken and I can't choose the option to install.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill3508

meblah741 said:


> Is hboot the only way to install the radio? My volume key is broken and I can't choose the option to install.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Far as I know yes.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## meblah741

Dang that sucks

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland

number5toad said:


> has anybody in or near NYC flashed this yet? interested to hear local results...


Getting about the same speeds as on the latest OTA radio around upper east side. Just tested it a couple of times.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djnikkofb

Turn the phone upside down..hehe

My phone beat you're phone up in high school.


----------



## RichSimplicity

I think my battery life went down.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tec1ra

brockwitting said:


> That's really odd, I am almost positive my battery life has improved. I would re-flash the radios, and maybe do a cache wipe.. or even a data/cache wipe.


Reflashed ROM and .9 radio, got better battery life over the weekend, flashing .19 radio now. Will see how it goes.


----------



## cyberpimp77

Just flashed and data seems to be solid. I'm in a strong 4G area though. Hopefully battery life will be golden! Running Thundershed 1.5 as well. Haha, work has been crazy so I started having flash withdrawals! \m/ ^ _ ^ \m/


----------



## z71kris

This was sucking my battery, I had to revert bad to .09 radios. Holding much better battery now.

sent from my Thundershed Thunderbolt


----------



## tm24fan8

meblah741 said:


> Is hboot the only way to install the radio? My volume key is broken and I can't choose the option to install.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


My volume button is broken as well, this link is some good info on how I flash PG05IMG.zips when they come around. Requires using adb but not as scary as it looks. Just be careful with it.

Edit: actually posting the link might have helped...lol

http://androidforums.com/thunderbolt-all-things-root/480350-easier-way-flash-pg05img-files.html


----------



## meblah741

Thanks, I actually found that as well and was able to upgrade to the new radio 

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

So PG05IMG.ZIP or PG50IMG.ZIP? I've heard both in this thread. I wanna be 100% positive lol!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch

NM I got it

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## floydiandroid

This radio KILLED my battery life..just destroyed it.


----------



## afrchutch

My battery life isn't bad so far.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tm24fan8

Mine has actually seemed to improve. 4G is solid, 3G is kinda meh (but always has been on mine, if anything this radio improved it a bit), and battery life is a decent chunk better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tm24fan8

Also I'm running an AOSP ROM which could explain any issues I do have involving radio.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## GotMurph84

tm24fan8 said:


> Also I'm running an AOSP ROM which could explain any issues I do have involving radio.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeah I just came from an AOSP rom back to Stock rooted and noticed an increase in data speed.


----------



## mrsmith

Anyone else burning up SIM cards with these radios? I've already killed two.

I'm running ThunderShed 1.5 with IMO 6.1(? Whatever AOSP kernel before his latest drop) kernel and these radios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy

Nope been running this radio since it was leaked and sim card is fine. Maybe your phone it self is defective some how?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

